
Alphabet's Eric Schmidt admits he's an iPhone user, but says Samsung is better - hbcondo714
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/24/alphabets-eric-schmidt-admits-hes-an-iphone-user-but-says-samsung-is-better.html
======
Yaa101
I think that a lot of people use an iPhone for status, not because it is the
best out there.

